# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  курс Американской академии гипноза "гипнокоучинг профи"

## Endru

Поделюсь копией тренинга Павла Дмитриева "гипнокоучинг профи". Что вы получите из тренинга, зачем он нужен и кому будет полезен? Пройдя тренинг вы узнаете правду о вас и том, что вас окружает, о законах успеха, о деньгах, любви, призвании и счастье. Узнаете, что мешает вам быть успешными и счастливыми. Правда может быть неприятной...Но Вы, наконец то, снимите "розовые очки" и почувствуете под ногами твёрдую землю, избавитесь от заблуждений, начнёте жить для себя и ценить время, восстановите веру в себя. Возможно, даже найдете своё призвание, а если оно уже есть у вас, получите ценные навыки для своего роста в профессии и взаимодействия с окружающим миром. В тренинге вы получите огромную массу информации без «воды» и применимую в жизни, в том числе бесплатные книги в электронном виде, видеозаписи семинаров, тренингов, аудиозаписи медитаций, ссылки на полезные видео материалы и много прочего. Могу с уверенностью рекомендовать данный курс для тех, кто готов открыть свое сознание для правды, новых знаний и действовать, чтобы прийти к лучшей версии себя и своему успеху, наладить все сферы своей жизни. Уверен, что тренинг вам поможет в этом и вы не пожалеете. Кто такой Павел Дмитриев? Успешный бизнесмен и практикующий гипнотерапевт и НЛПер с огромным стажем, основатель Американской академии гипноза, миллионер. Он точно знает, как заработать деньги и лично помог тысячам людей в решении психологических проблем. Сейчас оригинальный тренинг стоит 4000$, я предложу вам купить его официальную копию за 250 рублей РБ(100$). Можете подключить друзей, приобрести его в складчину и пройти тренинг вместе. Дорого стоит? Во сколько вы оцениваете свою жизнь? Сколько времени и возможностей уже упущено? Расчехляйтесь!))) После прохождения тренинга я подарю вам хороший бонус.<br>Обращайтесь в Telegram, WhatsApp, Viber по номеру +375297616317 Андрей. Или звоните. Отвечу на Ваши вопросы.

----------

